# INTRODUCTION - looking for a print shop to print t-shirts for me



## jamiehov (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I just saw a similiar post to what I'm about to ask but was looking mostly for specifics on how you found a print shop. My partners and I are looking for t-shirt print options. We've contacted a few print shops in our area and met with a printer. Where did you initially go to have your designs printed.

What we're looking for:

- Printing Options
- Low qty samples to begin with (25-50)
- We can provide the shirts but are open to having the shop provide shirts

Any help would be greatly appreciated, basically we are looking for a print shop that can give us options and quick turnaround time.

Thanks so much for any help that you can provide,

Jamie


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Jamiehov:

Not sure where you are located, but to help you get started here are some points to consider:

1. You are looking for a shop that is professional, organized and knowledgeable. How they talk to you, treat you and the information they provide is a good indication on the quality of the work they do. Are they prompt at returning your call? Do they have already prepared customer set up forms, with rates posted, and information fact sheets that they can share? Do they have fantastic customer service?
2. What clientele use the shop? Check them out on LinkedIn. Do they have recommendations and a lot of connections?
3. Do they offer suggestions to help improve your design, or suggest something that can make your order go smoother? Are they willing to spend some time and educate you on different facets of the industry?
4. What is their standing in the industry or community? Word of mouth advertising is the best source of recommendation as someone usually has already had a positive experience with that printer.
5. Is the shop neat and clean? Do they act like craftsmen, or is there junk everywhere and it looks like a lost highway gas station?
6. When dealing with a printer, be sure to state your expectations up front and get everything that matters to you in writing before the order is finalized. This includes print location dimensions, Pantone color matches, and any key points that the printer needs to hit to make sure you are happy. It's a two way street for them too. They are going to need some credit references, art, shirts (if you are providing them) and a good idea of exactly what you want for the order. Trust me, all printers have heard the "we have a great idea for a new brand and it's going to be huge!" at least once a week since they started their business. 
7. A promise of more work tomorrow will not get you a cheaper price today. Just deal with things one order at a time. Production costs drop significantly once you get some good numbers involved, as the economies of scale kick in for all the set up costs. 
8. There will always be another printer that will print something cheaper. That is a race to the bottom, and eventually that guy that undercuts everyone will be out of business. A more long term approach is to find a printer that you can build relationship with, that is interested in your success and does the work at a fair and competitive price. That guy won't be the cheapest.
9. If you supply your own shirts, discuss the options and plan on what will happen if there is a defect or a misprint on the order before it goes to press. Does the order ship short? Is there a defect allowance? Are you ordering more shirts in beforehand? Can they be replaced with the printers own stock, even if it's not the same brand?
10. Get everything in writing, and if you have a phone conversation follow up with an e-mail detailing what was said. This is especially true for anything dealing with color, print location, due dates, inventory or other key details of the order. Use a purchase order.
11. If you are ordering your own shirts, have your vendor send a packing list and tracking number to the printer prior to shipping so they know what's coming in and when. 

Good luck,

-M


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

Where are you located. We are in Philadelphia PA.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

We also would be glad to talk to you, I am in Southern Illinois, about 100 miles south east of St Louis
dlac


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You have interest on the East coast specifically in New York city Area. Agreeing with items 1 - 11 above.


----------

